# My Jon boat conversion



## Ian. (Jun 25, 2007)

Heyho,

you can find some pictures of my jon boat conversion here:

https://www.blog.tarakito.net/?p=73

Some pics of the building process:

https://www.blog.tarakito.net/?p=72







Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2007)

Ian,
Thanks for joining! 

Great job on the conversion! Its nice to see a start to finish on a project like this! =D> 

By the way you guys are crazy!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2007)

That is some great stuff! Welcome to the site


----------



## Zman (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks incredible, nice work.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to TinBoats!! That is a great looking job you did there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 26, 2007)

Ian - nice blog site as well - how can I get some of those soft plastics to try?


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2007)

esquired said:


> Ian - nice blog site as well - how can I get some of those soft plastics to try?



I was looking at those plastics myself, Pretty sharp and unique looking.


----------



## Ian. (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey,

thanks for all your comments - i really appreciate that!

As for the baits. Right now i only do them for myself. I have some more creations coming up which i will show on my site. Maybe i`ll do some small shop one day ;-)

Stay rude - stay rebel,

Ian.


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2007)

Not to take this off Topic, But Ian, Where are you from? I mean where do you live?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Ian. (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Jimmy,

i live in Germany/ Europe.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2007)

Come on Ian - share some of those baits


----------



## redbug (Jun 27, 2007)

esquired said:


> Come on Ian - share some of those baits



Ian,
welcome to the site, your boat conversion looks great.
One thing you need to understand is that esquired has a huge bat monkey on his bck and needs a constant fix of fresh new baits 
and they do look very nice and I also wish i could get ahold of some of themmyself

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a very small bait monkey - but I keep feeding him hoping he will grow.

Wayne - you have a bait elephant - possibly a Blue Whale


----------



## redbug (Jun 27, 2007)

big time.. just ordered another $250 in crankbaits..coming in tommorow..

and those crinkle cuts are tempting


----------



## pbw (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone have any of Ian boat photos? I've tried to find them using google cache and cant. I was wanting some ideas from his boat....


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent him an email, and it bounced back undeliverable. I keep on getting a popup to log into his server. Hopefully he sees this one day.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

His pics are back!


----------



## the hammer (Dec 19, 2007)

I am very impressed. Best Fishes!


----------

